# smallmouth bass



## nanoshell (Oct 13, 2008)

I caught this 14" smallmouth at Point Pleasant, Ohio where the Big Indian
meets the Ohio. Right behind Joes Grocery on Rt. 52. Got him on a spinner bait.


----------



## nanoshell (Oct 13, 2008)

that was a largemouth at Eastfork Lake.

Here's the river fish


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

What you have is a spotted bass. I have been catching lots of them in that area.


----------



## dryerlint17 (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice fish !


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice spot. They're bitin good right now.


----------



## nanoshell (Oct 13, 2008)

A spotted bass, huh? We don't really know our fish too well I guess. What have you been catching them on?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

nanoshell said:


> A spotted bass, huh? We don't really know our fish too well I guess. What have you been catching them on?


It is a spot, and a nice one at that! Good job!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Very nice Spot! I bet he was fun!


----------



## Drahthaar_dude (Aug 28, 2007)

That is a dandy Spot!


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Been gettin em on a little bit of everything up this way. Mainly tubes, chigger craw on a shakey head, and spinnerbaits. Been catchin some nice size ones too.


----------



## Hig (Nov 15, 2011)

Yhey will usually murder a crankbait also.


----------

